# Steel structure homes?



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

looking at building a steel structure home or pole barn and make half of it livable. This will be for a hunting camp. I want to do this as economical as possible while also trying to make it as durable and low maintenance as possible. This will be in the Chesaning area. I have no idea what costs would run for say a 30x50 or 30x40. I could probably do a lot of the finish work myself. Or with help. Any idea on what rough costs are to build a pole barn of this size? Concrete floors as well.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I also live the idea of the steel structured barn homes as well. I don’t know if any builders in the area though.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Build a 30X50 and park a travel trailer inside of it. No problem with the building inspector since you are storing the trailer. I'm not sure you can use a pole barn as living quarters/ a house or cabin.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Martin Looker said:


> Build a 30X50 and park a travel trailer inside of it. No problem with the building inspector since you are storing the trailer. I'm not sure you can use a pole barn as living quarters/ a house or cabin.


I’ve seen people build pole barn houses so I know it’s possible. Now maybe there’s certain differences in the way they build it but even when I brought it up to the building inspector today about it he didn’t say I couldn’t.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> looking at building a steel structure home or pole barn and make half of it livable. This will be for a hunting camp. I want to do this as economical as possible while also trying to make it as durable and low maintenance as possible. This will be in the Chesaning area. I have no idea what costs would run for say a 30x50 or 30x40. I could probably do a lot of the finish work myself. Or with help. Any idea on what rough costs are to build a pole barn of this size? Concrete floors as well.



Call Rob Kehoe at the Chesaning Township Office. He is the Building Inspector for the area. He is a straight shooter and will explain whether you can do what you are describing. I am guessing not, but it never hurts to ask.

Best barn contractor around here is Pat Bishop. Call him for current pricing. Be aware he usually has a backlog so it might take him a bit to get back with you.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

jatc said:


> Call Rob Kehoe at the Chesaning Township Office. He is the Building Inspector for the area. He is a straight shooter and will explain whether you can do what you are describing. I am guessing not, but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> Best barn contractor around here is Pat Bishop. Call him for current pricing. Be aware he usually has a backlog so it might take him a bit to get back with you.


Rob is the one I talked to. Thanks for the recommendation on the builder.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> I’ve seen people build pole barn houses so I know it’s possible. Now maybe there’s certain differences in the way they build it but even when I brought it up to the building inspector today about it he didn’t say I couldn’t.


They're ambush predators. lol

Seriously. as long as you are honest with your intensions and draw the necessary permits. You should be good.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out this link. Scroll down for cost.

https://metalbuildinghomes.org/morton-buildings/


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Check out this link. Scroll down for cost.
> 
> https://metalbuildinghomes.org/morton-buildings/


Thank you.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Put in an accepted offer on the land today. I’ll build on it down the road. I’ll just do a heated pole barn and call that good.


----------

